
Yes, Google’s Phone-Calling AI Is Cool. But Why Does It Exist? - jkjustinkumar
https://futurism.com/google-duplex-why-exist/
======
bitpush
"But there’s another question Google has to answer before Duplex can become
commonplace: what problem does it really solve? Are people too busy with their
lives to spend just two minutes on the phone to book an appointment? In an age
when many businesses are opting for online solutions, isn’t a phone calling
robot a bit unnecessary?"

This is unbelievably naive. And this comes from a site named futurism.com.

